# Emeril sitcom on NBC



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I read yesterday that Emeril will have a sitcom on Tuesday nights on NBC starting in the fall. He'll play *surprise!* a chef. Given the fact that he's not an actor, how do you think this show will fare (no pun intended... )?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm sick of him already! Need I say more?


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Actually, this would be the perfect vehicle for him. BAM! there I said it. (or typed it)

Does this mean we will be spared the oversaturation of him on FOOD TV?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL! We'll have oversaturation on NBC, CBS and ABC with all the talkshows! And I bet he'll have some energy left in him to continue BAMMING on the Food Network!

GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Markdchef, I agree with you. Everytime I click to that channel, there he is. Could it be an American version of BBC's sit com called Chef?(absolutely halirious, anyone else ever watched this? ) If so, Emeril would not have been my first choice.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Mon, I'd watch that show! Maybe you should talk to some execs at the networks.  

Svadhisthana


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Chef! was a great show. Garreth Blackstock was hilarious. Too bad it went off the air.
I used to watch it on public television about five years ago. Wish they would put it back on the air.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I loved that show, Logose and Markdchef!

Maybe Emeril's will be along the lines of "Kitchen Confidential"?? Who knows!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Chef! is on the BBC America channel, but I'm not sure when...so that's really not so helpful...

[ May 19, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Emeril (Comedy) Studio: NBC Studios Producers: Linda Bloodworth-Thomason and Harry Thomason Premise: Bam! The animated chef takes viewers behind the scenes of a cooking show. Stars: Emeril Lagasse, Lisa Ann Walter ("Breaking News" ) and Michael Jeter ("Tales of the City" . Status: Picked up for fall


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Career suicide!!! I cannot imagine how bad this will be. I actually don't have too much of a problem with Emeril on Food Network. Anything that gets people interested in good food is ok with me, but c'mon. Please, please go back to the kitchen where you belong.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Chef was a great show. I stopped my life to watch it. My favorite was the one where he went looking for unpasteurized stilton. There was another short-lived show called Tattinger's with Annie Potts as the chef and the guy who plays the minister on Seventh Heaven as the owner.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A chef who think he is to scream BAM every few minutes to sustain the attention of the public should take a few step back and look carefully at what he does. If I want to see clowns I’ll go to the circus.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I AM GOING TO SCREAM!!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Well, after all that screaming and mini-nervous breakdown, and now that I feel better for venting, let me tell you that I just loved BBC's CHEF!

Too bad they didn't make more episodes. They don't seem to know a good thing when they see one!

So, I thoroughly enjoyed it the time it lasted!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

It's too bad that Chef is not on the air anymore, I only ever saw one episode of it, and I was hooked, but the only thing is, it was the last one that my cable network ever aired (to my knowledge). I wish I could find a place to at least rent the episodes on video. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I used to be a big Emeril fan, but I'm not anymore, still watch once in a while, but it's almost to the point where you get the impression that most people think Emeril is the industry. He is a great cook, I'll give him credit for that, but he's not the best cook in the world.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Pooh - I don't think Emeril was very fond of "Kitchen confidential" since mentions of him in that book were usually accomapnied by phrases like "fuzzy little ewok" and "you're well on your way to making him your ***** "

Loved "Chef!", also love the ER-style drama about a restaurant idea. Go with it, baby! Can I be an extra?

Peace,
kmf


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Don't know about the Emeril thing. But I think that if there's a show about the restaurant industry, it should be a drama like ER. The restaurant where I used to work is so dramatic. There's the friction between the executive chef and the pastry chef, back stabbing amongst the wait staff, high tension when the orders come in, romances, etc. There can be lots of little side plots, too, like a short focus on the bus boy and his struggle with learning English for a sentimental edge, or the dishwasher's struggle with work, health, family, for a grittier view of life. Contrast that with the glam life that the celebrity partner of the restaurant lives. Interns can be floated through for a little spice since they are often temporary anyway. We can add comic relief by showcasing some of the worst customers who come in (what they wear and how offensive they can be). If the screen writers log onto this site and read our posts, I'll bet they'll think they've found a gold mine in ideas.

[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Emeril with his own sitcom. Isn't this one of the signs of the apocalypse? Should be.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I love Chef! with Lenny Henry. BBC America had a Chef! marathon a couple of weekends ago. They don't seem to have it on the current schedule but it will probably be back soon. I wish I had thought to record the marathon.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Risa,

Are you talking about that show with Gary Rhodes by any chance?

Hi Chef Kurt,

*"fuzzy little ewok"*...

Well hey, if the shoe fits...!

Hi Greg,

Too funny, LMHO!



[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Lol Greg hehe

When Emeril first started (this was a few years ago) I thought he was a very boring mediocre chef with a monotone voice. Then they redid his image and turned him into an entertainer. I think his cooking skills improved a little, but not to the point that I consider him great. He is still a mediocre chef that personality wise came out of his shell. I don't watch him too often. He takes recipes you learn in school and adds heat to it. Is it really very significant? Am I being to critical?


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

That show with Annie Potts was called something else (Tattingers?) and it starred originally Susan Dey and Jay Thomas along with Bill Murray's brother (name?). It was amusing but only lasted 1 or 2 seasons.

I love the Stilton Cheese episode of Chef!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Not a movie, Afra, a sitcom.

You will find more about it here:
www.siegler.net/chef/


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Not a movie, Afra, a sitcom.

You will find more about it here:
www.siegler.net/chef/

...and just to get back on track, are you looking forward to Emeril's sitcom?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The show with Jay Thomas was something different from Tattinger's. It took place in more of a saloon and had a guy who worked in the sewer, now on Dharma and Greg, and a couple of redheads, one of whom has appeared on Star Trek as a Klingon. Susan Dey left, the bartender died in real life, they had some wacky cast changes. That lasted longer than Tattinger's did.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't know if anyone saw the show Biography that was on a few weeks back on A&E the week they featured people like Graham Kerr, Julia a couple others I forget just now and Emeril. Before this show I only really knew Emeril from the Food Channel. I knew he had a restaurant or 2 but nothing else. I am glad I saw it. I now see Emeril in a different light. This is a man who put his career first to the detriment of his family. This is not to say that's a good thing quite the opposite (part of the reason I got out) he'll even tell you how much he missed and how much everyone suffered because of it. But if it wasn't for the hours he put into his career we wouldn't be seeing him on TV. I know there are a lot of "johnny come latelys" that the Food Channel is making stars out of however temporary it might be. But Emeril was a star in his own right and didn't need the Food Channel to make him one. He busted his *** and deserves everything he has! Blame the rest on the Food Channel, not him. His personality is just who he is.
On that note I think he could actually be pretty funny on a show. He does have a great sense of humor and himself.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Chrose,
I missed the week biography did star chefs. Do you know if they will run it again or if they have the transcripts available.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

BAM!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Linda,

Free meals (TV Dinner for two) wouldn't even get ME to watch! Maybe our cat!? As long as the bamming isn't too loud, he's a nervous one!

MEOW

[ July 25, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My cat has high expectations when it comes to TV. I doubt she'll appreciate Emeril. I'm sure she'll continue to prefer the sound of the birds to the BAM of Emeril.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ok, I think I have the perfect formula for a TV show:

Martha Stewart







and Emeril Lagasse







in the 'Big Brother' house.... This could turn into WWF!


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Well my friends, the new sitcom was, ahem, 'reviewed' by John Doyle in yesterday's issue of the Toronto Globe and Mail. I thought that you all would be interested in what Mr. Doyle had to say. Highlights only.

Headline: When is a pilot not a pilot? When it stinks.

Emeril Lagasse...(t)he compellingly obnoxious hoser chef who hollers "Bam!" on his cooking shows is the main character in a new sitcom, created by Thomason and Bloodworth, which airs this fall on NBC. Lagasse stars as himself, and various actors play his wife, his kids and the staff on his cooking show. Hilarity is meant to ensue from the complaints of Lagasse's fictional wife about his long hours at work. Emeril, as the show is called with witless predictability , is a shambles. In the pilot episode shown to critics here, Lagasse can't act, his supporting cast compensates by overacting, and the canned laughter is deafening...The only way this turkey can succeed is if the show supplies meals free to all the people with Neilsen ratings meters in their homes. 

Just thought I'd share. 

Looks like you should keep the day job Emeril.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I doubt that anyone has eaten Emeril's food in a long time. By that, I mean food prepared in a restaurant where he is the executive chef, day in and day out. As to his skill and dedication, it seems he has changed his focus from his skill as a chef and dedication to his craft to skill in entertaining and dedication to his own celebrity status.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

[ July 26, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------

